# 180 acres Tuscarawas Co for auction



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Our family is auctioning off this 180 acre parcel, north of Somerdale OH, in May.

http://www.duttonauction.com/auctions.html

Good hunting, some fishing.

I previously posted this under merchandise, thought this might be a better location.

...


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Not much info to go on.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Dutton wants anyone interested to call for free brochure info.

thanks.

tom...


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Do you know who the land belonged to 25 - 30 years ago ? I'm from there and trying to place the land. I know it has to be in the bottoms somewhere, just not sure where.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks for you interest Action.

My dad Melvin Reel and his brother Ray bought the property from the MWCD in the 1950's, MWCD retained flooding rights.

Their father (My grandpa) Lewis Reel and grandma (Sarah Long Reel) lived on a small lot on this parcel in 1900. I have a photo of the house

...


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Is that the land John Boyd looks over? I've walked that land the whole time I was growing up and never knew it wasn't public until the roads got gated in the early 80's. Where is there a house on that land ? Is it by the RR bridge on 212 to the left ?


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Yes John Boyd's property to the west looks over this parcel. John's house to the left past 212 & R/R.

Hardwidge (sp?) owns to the east. Understand he has recently died.

No house on this land at present.
The photo is my father, with the foxes, taken about 1905, on the front porch of the house that was on the small parcel near the "o" in Floodgate. I think the house was torn down for the Norfolk R/R.

PS Action, have you ever fished the Conotton with any luck ?

...


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

That is some cool stuff. I found an English coin from the 1800's on the old railroad bed on that property when I was a kid. It had a hole in it like it was a necklace. I may still have it at my moms house if your interested, I will give it back to you. It is rightfully yours. I have great success on the Conotton, mostly for pike though. I caught 2 pike over 10lb one day when I was 11 or 12 on that big creek bend on your land, I still have a picture of that somewhere too.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Keep the coin. Maybe it belonged to "Chief One Leg" ha !

Someone said Abraham Lincoln rode the train thru there. (the dotted line is the old railroad track)
What I would really like are scanned images of both the pike and coin.

My Grandpa moved to Somerdale to work in the coal mine there. John L. Lewis was his friend and stayed with him during the union organizing days.

Excuse the name dropping
...


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

Sounds too good to be true, . . . your own fishing and hunting mecca. WHich parcel would you say is the best for both, reel? If $1 is the top bid, does that win a parcel?


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks for the post Harry.

The way the surveyor lays it out before the sale will be the determinining factor.

Most likely it will be split wooded, high ground, creek ? You may view the site at the open house or prior to the bidding. Dutton is the one to ask about that. 

It is too stressful for me to attend the sale, so yes $1 per acre theoretically could get it. Although there is a "buyers premium" to be added to the $1. This amount covers advertising, surveying etc. All this will be explained before the auction starts.

After the parcels are individually bid. There will be a new set of bidding for the 180 acres as one entire.

Please do not quote me on any of this, as this is the way I understood the verbal explaination.

If you have never been to this type of a sale it is quite an education to attend, even if you have no intention of buying.

...


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Give me a few days and I'll get a scan going. I need to dig that stuff out of the archives. Did you ever spend any time living around Somerdale?
It used to be a big hub in its time. It's still a fun town.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks Action. Take your time. Will look forward to images.

I was born & raised in Canton.

Grandma's family was from Boliver and surrounding area: Long, Lash, Collins, Ferrel, Dauer, Correll, Gotchall, Hoagland, Strebel, Barstow.

...


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Reel, do you know a fellow named Howenstine from Bolivar?


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Howenstine sounds familiar but no, I do not know the name.

...


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Sold this morning May 14th $450/acre.

...


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a nice piece of change $450 x 180. Sold it altogether? That's a lot of land. We used to camp on a 40 acre place & that was huge to me.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

At that price it sounds like a bargain!

CG


----------

